# Driveway paint wont "stick"



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

and the driveway is made of ....?

Location ?


----------



## SkateLaw (Feb 18, 2010)

*Driveway is concrete, located in south florida*

Driveway is concrete, located in south florida


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Well that sucks that somoene painted concrete
Stain is much better

Myself I would have stripped the old stuff off rather then paint over it
I have concrete in the basement that was painted, I'll be stripping it

I'd strip it all off


----------



## william duffer (Feb 10, 2010)

I would get or rent a high pressure sprayer and make sure it isn't going to come up any where else, if she is adamant about keeping it . There must be some sort of oily residue on the old paint. It could be coming up from under the old paint. I am an idiot so take this with a grain of salt but I would get some paint stripper and clean off the area and start from concrete.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Prep is the key, I would use a solid concrete stain, such as H&C, paint won't last long in a driveway. Power wash it well using a degreaser, as mentioned make sure all the loose paint is removed, if you need to scrape the driveway to remove all loose paint, make sure you degrease any oil, gas, or grease spots, repair any cracks or deteriorated concrete, Then apply solid concrete stain and you can even apply a clear sealer over the stain.


----------



## Sprayboy (Oct 21, 2009)

You are fighting a losing battle putting paint on a driveway. I would defineitly go with stain. Paint just can't stand up to the weight and friction of repeated vehicles.


----------



## PaverProtector (Mar 1, 2010)

Paint will come off with the heat of the tires. Your best bet is to stain it with either an acid based stain or water based transparent stain and then seal over that with an acrylic sealer. I'd hire someone to do it or spend a lot of time researching about how to. 

_If you have information to assist someone then post it here_
_Advising people to cotact you thru your web-site is viewed as advertisment & is not allowed_


----------



## PaintinNC (Feb 20, 2010)

I have never heard of a Aid stain that will work over a previously painted surface. I also believe a s/t would have to be a fresh concrete application. Acrylics don't do the job on hot tire pick up period! and Silicone acrylic is the best, but you cannot apply it over paint. Just plain bad all over, never paint your garage floor!!!


----------



## PaverProtector (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, you would certainly have to strip the old paint first.


----------

